# Downhill in Hameln



## Grandslam (19. April 2010)

Guten Tag miteinander

Bin gerade aus beruflichen gründen mit meim Session 88 von Baden Baden nach Hameln, genauer Aerzen umgezogen.
Jetzt meine frage an Ortsansässige: was gibt die umgebung her;
gibts hier auch andere Downhiller; Bikeparks? (Solling); Spots??
Vom Deister hab ich schon gehört bin aber leider kaum mobil da ich kein auto habe; sonstige Strecken hier im Gebiet, würd mir ja was bauen;
wie sind so die förster drauf??


würde mich über ein paar infos freuen mfg


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. April 2010)

Grandslam schrieb:


> Guten Tag miteinander
> 
> Bin gerade aus beruflichen gründen mit meim Session 88 von Baden Baden nach Hameln, genauer Aerzen umgezogen.
> Jetzt meine frage an Ortsansässige: was gibt die umgebung her;
> ...


 
Fahr doch mit der S-Bahn bis Springe, Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen um in den Deister zu kommen.
Im anderen Thread werden regelmäßig Termine gepostet, da sollte für dich auch was dabei sein.
Die Radfahrer sind nett, aber die Gesamtsituation ist - sagen wir mal - angespannt 

Der Bikepark in Merxhausen/Solling ist das was am nächsten dran ist.
Der ist klein aber fein und nur mit dem Auto oder Rad zu erreichen.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (19. April 2010)

mit der bauerei im deister ist das sone sache die forster gehen hart dagegen an wie das in hameln ausschaut weis ich nicht 
aber mit der bahn nach springe ist es ja nicht weit im deister kann man sehr gut fahren haben ne menge trails bei uns ^^


----------



## njoerd (23. April 2010)

jo deister ist ganz fetzig 
im harz gibt es noch bike-parcs.

du könntest den user Muetze86 mal kontaktieren, der fährt immer in hameln, oder du gehst zu dem bikeladen funcorner in hameln, die können dir bestimmt auch weiterhelfen 

grüße


----------



## Foxtrott (29. Oktober 2012)

moin moin,

im Klüt bzw. im Wehl gibt es einige gute Abfahrten, die sind näher dran und da reicht die Mobilität des Fahrrades


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Oktober 2012)

Da du scheinbar aus dem Freiburger Raum kommst, würd ich dir empfehlen mal im Deister vorbeizukommen. Wenn du die Trails hier kennengelernt hast, kaufste dir sowieso eine Monatskarte für die S-Bahn!


----------



## JC_Denton (30. Oktober 2012)

@evel: wo muss man denn da genau hin?


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Oktober 2012)

Treffpunkte sind der Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen und der Parkplatz an der Freilichtbühne in Barsinghausen. 
Am besten mal in den Fred "Biken im Deister" reinschauen. Dort findest du immer ne Gruppe netter Leute für eine Trailtour. Kann dir auch mal meine Nummer schicken, wenn du möchtest.


----------



## JC_Denton (1. Januar 2013)

hinter nienstedt ist auch ein waldparkplatz.da habe ich letztens ein paar downhiller gesehen.glaube einer hatte auch ein deisterfreunde Trikot an.wird von dort aus auch Gefahren?


----------



## chris2305 (1. Januar 2013)

ja, das ist der Parkplatz nienstedter pass. Von dort wird zum Teil auch gefahren. In der Nähe ist die erste Vereinsstrecke der deisterfreun.de.


----------

